# Carpet bombing...



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Well it seems there are some around here that had to try to destroy my new bunker. Thankfully it held.

Elmomac hit me with a double tap...

Jondot decided to draw some attantion to Kansas. IN A BIG WAY!!!

cooljcadetman sent me this PM... 

"Hey, i just wanted to let you know how awesome of a guy you are, so i sent you out a package today! thanks for the bomb and for being the first on my welcoming committee! I hope you like them, and keep being such a great botl!!!"

Little did I know he went and launched a MOAB at me...

Thanks fellas! I really dont know what else to say...


----------



## CPJim-cl (Jan 17, 2008)

Kansas Representing!!!
Good hits guys to well deserving BOTL


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

The only one I dont recognize is the one in the last pic second in from the right with the 'R' on the band. :support:


----------



## foolwithnohair (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks like a Vegas Robaina ... nice hits.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah thats what it is, a ISOM 

You deserve to be smacked around! Nice hit guys.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks guys!

Now Frank why you gonna go and talk to a brother of the badge like that? I may have to target Texas again!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

You know I mean it in a good way Mike.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome hit. Vegas Robaina make some good smokes.


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

What a hit! That maduro edge looks incredible. Enjoy those great smokes.


----------



## Click2Riff (May 19, 2007)

How awesome!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sea Jay said:


> What a hit! That maduro edge looks incredible. Enjoy those great smokes.


It is my top go to stick. I have never had a bad one or picked up any change in flavor. I never have very many cause I keep smoking the ones I have. I'm sitting on a stash of the Sumatra version. I only allow myself one every month or two.


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Excellent hit guys, and well deserved!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

All I can say is, WOW...


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Way to represent the midwest!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Hit!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice hits:biggrin:


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Sweet!!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

wow man, thats a carpet bombing of Vietnam proportions..


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow, awesome selection! Very nice!!!


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

I really like those Antano, Comacho and Padron.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

:dribble::dribble:Nice work fellas! Way to represent Kansas there Jondot!! ESG


----------



## Envision (Sep 24, 2007)

CoolJCadetMan knows how to drop a freakin' WHAMMY that's for sure! Great hit, fellas!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Gangin' up on the Dozer - NICE!:biggrin:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Top shelf all the way 4 sure./Very nice


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Well done gents - helluva beat-down on the Dozer!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Kansas rocks


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

:dribble: wow man they hit you nice.....


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

:lol:
you got rocked
great bombing


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Dozer is Toast!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

wow great hit


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow!! Nice hits yall!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn!!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

You got destroyed. That's fantastic.


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

well, my pm says it all.. you deserved it! thanks again, and i do hope you enjoy them. and yes, that is a vegas robinas; a very nice isom churchill with milder flavors, but tons of them. been sitting on it and a few of the other smokes for more than a year now, couldnt think of a better thing to do with it than share it! enjoy and thanks again!


----------

